
Ask HN: What is not Agile? - polote
Every company boast off that they use agile (the bigger the more), but they never use it well, so who is using agile right? and how some are not using it right ?
======
PaulHoule
The good idea behind agile is the realization that if you can't plan two weeks
of work you can't plan six months of work.

Back in the day I would frequently see projects where a few programmers would
work in isolation for six months, then they thought they could put the modules
together in two weeks and ship. Usually at that point they had no idea at all
of how to set up a clean computer to build the product so they probably had at
least another six months to go at this point...

------
sidcool
Unnecessary ceremonies that are imposed on teams, like forced stand-ups,
retros for everything, the Scrum Master role etc.

